# Adapting to fanned frets.



## Self Bias (Nov 16, 2010)

Not completely sure if I'm even posting in the right section, but I am hoping to hear from anyone who has experience with learning to play on a fanned fretted guitar after being previously accustomed to normally fretted axes.
Looking for extreme range, obviously.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 16, 2010)

There's tons of threads on this. Just scroll to the bottom of this page.

I'm not sure if it was Nolly who said it but it went something like:
"It's easier to adapt to fanned frets from standard fret guitars than it is to adapt to standard guitars from fanned frets" if that's any testament to the comfort.


----------



## Self Bias (Nov 16, 2010)

I am hoping to hear from anybody who has experience adapting to fanned frets.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 16, 2010)

I own a fanned fret axe. Took literally 0 adaptation from me, and it is a rather comfortable guitar to play. It's a 25,5" to 27" fan on a 7-string, for reference purposes.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 16, 2010)

Took me almost no adaptation, some confusion on higher frets at first but I known my next guitar will be fanned too!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Nov 16, 2010)

Minimal adaptation here too.Highly recommend it if you have the cash.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep, another vote for "took almost no time to adapt" here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 16, 2010)

I've only ever played one guitar with fanned frets, but have played several fanned fret basses (Dingwalls) and the transition was very natural, with no real hangups.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 16, 2010)

Also I guess something to be noted is that this is entirely depending on how extreme the fan is. Mine is 2" but I've heard some of the more extreme fans (3"+) can be more difficult to adapt to, especially if you have shorter fingers.  The stretches can be a bit much especially at the lower end of the fretboard.


----------



## XEN (Nov 16, 2010)

The fan on mine was 3" (25.5" to 28.625") with a perpendicular fret at the octave.
Even with the extreme fan it felt very natural. I had already been playing a 28.625" baritone so the low end stretches were no issue at all.

On a side note, the guitar was tuned in 5ths, and the fanned frets were absolutely perfect for chord and scale structures for that tuning.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 16, 2010)

If you sit up straight, all the frets appear just about parallel. So just don't think about it.


----------



## XEN (Nov 16, 2010)

The Armada said:


> If you sit up straight, all the frets appear just about parallel. So just don't think about it.


hehe Well said! And true too!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 16, 2010)

It took me about a day to get used to the 3" fan on my Dingwall.


----------



## BR10N (Nov 16, 2010)

```

```
 
Suprisingly, your fingers adapt rather immediatly to fanned frets. If you ever look at your fingers while going through fast runs, your fingers are almost at an angle. It's sorta strange


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd be interested to try one if I ever came across one in my local music store but I doubt thats gonna happen anytime soon. So can anyone take the time to explain to me in simple terms how exactly these fanned fret guitars actually work and what the positives and negatives of them are?

As I understand it, each string has its own particular scale length and corresponding to this is the placement of the frets at an angle. So yeah, I get that part but isn't it a nightmare to adjust the intonation and aren't bar chords hard to play as well?

My ultimate question is if its such a superior system then how come no one thought of it until recently?


----------



## BR10N (Nov 16, 2010)

Correct. Fanned frets were originally designed to accompany intonation WAY back, actually. It's a great system , although it must be plotted by a proffesional company or luthier as some home- made guitars with fanned frets seem to be "off" on the note. I've heard numerous success stories with Agile's 7 and 8 string fanned fret guitars! Great thing is- you can experiment with high or low tunings!


----------



## severussnape (Nov 16, 2010)

Eric Christian said:


> I'd be interested to try one if I ever came across one in my local music store but I doubt thats gonna happen anytime soon. So can anyone take the time to explain to me in simple terms how exactly these fanned fret guitars actually work and what the positives and negatives of them are?
> 
> As I understand it, each string has its own particular scale length and corresponding to this is the placement of the frets at an angle. So yeah, I get that part but isn't it a nightmare to adjust the intonation and aren't bar chords hard to play as well?
> 
> My ultimate question is if its such a superior system then how come no one thought of it until recently?




I'm going to be honest, I've never played a fanned fret guitar. I've done a fair amount of reading on it though (reading that has me ready to pull the trigger on a pendulum 7 pro the moment the funds are freed up).

From what I have read the following is what I have come to understand:

Because the forearm/wrist does not stay perpendicular as it traverses the length of the fretboard, the fanned frets allow the wrist and forearm to rotate naturally as you move up and down the neck. In short, its ergonomic.

The individual scale lengths open up more options for tuning varieties without sacrificing tone due to tension loss, or too much tension. How this makes intonation a nightmare I don't know. It seems you're dealing with the same fundamental parts, I would imagine you would work it the same as a normal guitar, just compensating for the fan.


If anyone with more experience has anything they see wrong with my post then I would appreciate correction. After all, we all know what they say about blind guides. Is hate to be wrong, and compound my wrongness by leading others astray.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 17, 2010)

Eric Christian said:


> My ultimate question is if its such a superior system then how come no one thought of it until recently?









The idea has been around for ages, also in the oldest stringed instruments.
I guess it just didn't catch on with traditional modern guitars as it wasn't necessary and is a lot harder to build. In my opinion it only really becomes a necessity on guitars with more than 7 strings (though 7 strings would also benefit a lot). Gets to a point though I think, where the necessary scale length is pretty unplayable (i.e 9 or 10 strings) where you really want around 5-7" difference.

As for intonation being harder to adjust, I see no reason why. Each string by itself is a normal string on a single scale length..just adjust it as so.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 17, 2010)

Easy as pie, takes no time to adapt. I generally don't even notice the fan while I'm playing. What I notice the most is the angled bridge, you do have to pay more attention to where your right hand goes for proper muting. 

Playing slide is a little tricky...

I took my fanned 7 to a guitar shop last night, discussing having them rout a neck pickup cavity for me. It's always fun to watch someone who's never seen a fanned fret guitar before, when they notice it and go 'whaaaaaa???""


----------



## Cool711 (Nov 23, 2010)

Fan: 23.75-25.5

Adaptation time: 0

Caveat: With straight fret at 12, first position is fine, but with a sharp nut, it cuts into your index finger with bar chords.

Simple fix: Round the top right edge of the nut.
Will still feel a little weird, but does not hamper playing in any way.

Personal views: I've become accustomed to playing straight frets, but honestly (like everyone else) there is little to no difference.

However, for the sake of convenience, if I had to make a final choice, I'd go with straight. (For now)


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 23, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> I took my fanned 7 to a guitar shop last night, discussing having them rout a neck pickup cavity for me. It's always fun to watch someone who's never seen a fanned fret guitar before, when they notice it and go 'whaaaaaa???""



I'm loathing the idea of bringing it to a shop just for that reason. It was bad enough having to explain everything if I just brought my Q-tuner equipped git and my cab, now I'd have to explain that too to each individual employee / customer walking by.

FML.


----------

